# Thera Band Question



## Ch4rger (Feb 28, 2013)

Im making this slingshot right now: http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/59-derringer-a-nod-to-the-masters-chalicexferretxpatriot/

my question is: which strength of thera Band should i use with this one and is there no way around buying gold thera band for tying the knot at the end?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The type of band to use depends a great deal on how you intend to use the slingshot. If you want very high speed, then something like Theraband blue or black would do. However, very narrow bands of gold will also produce high velocities ... all of course with light ammo. If you want to shoot heavy ammo, then gold is the ticket. All that being said, you could use Alliance 105 or 107 office bands for a good, all around band set.

As for tying bands to the frame, I just use #32 office bands ... can't be bothered to cut thin strips of expensive TBG.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> As for tying bands to the frame, I just use #32 office bands ... can't be bothered to cut thin strips of expensive TBG.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


I keep every scrap of used Theraband and other latex for use as band and fork ties :thumbsup:


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the 107s also. Welcome to the forum also.


----------



## Ch4rger (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Charles said:


> The type of band to use depends a great deal on how you intend to use the slingshot. If you want very high speed, then something like Theraband blue or black would do. However, very narrow bands of gold will also produce high velocities ... all of course with light ammo. If you want to shoot heavy ammo, then gold is the ticket. All that being said, you could use Alliance 105 or 107 office bands for a good, all around band set.
> 
> As for tying bands to the frame, I just use #32 office bands ... can't be bothered to cut thin strips of expensive TBG.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Charles, Are 105's the same width and thickness as 107's ? Cheers, Harry


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

HarryBee said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > The type of band to use depends a great deal on how you intend to use the slingshot. If you want very high speed, then something like Theraband blue or black would do. However, very narrow bands of gold will also produce high velocities ... all of course with light ammo. If you want to shoot heavy ammo, then gold is the ticket. All that being said, you could use Alliance 105 or 107 office bands for a good, all around band set.
> ...


ok, Charles. I found that answer thanks. Harry


----------

